# [H] Space Wolf Army Grey Knights Orks [W] £££ or Eldar [Uk]



## adamslassor (Jul 8, 2012)

Space Wolves: 
Codex
HQ 
Ragnar Metal (Painted) 
Wolf Lord Metal (Painted) - One of the Master's of the Chapters 
Rune Priest (Painted) - Made From Space Wolf's Box 

Elites 
Wolf Scouts (26) 5 metal - 10 snipers, 6 bolters, 9 Bolt Pistol/CCW, 1 Heavy bolter 
Dreadnought AoBR (Painted) 
Dreadnought (Painted) Assault cannon/Fist(Heavy flamer) 


Troops + Dedicated Transports 
30 Grey Hunters (Part Painted) - 2 Melta,1 Plasma, 3 Power Fists 
3 Drop Pods (Painted) - Missiles 
3 Rhino's (Painted) 

Heavy Support 
Predator (Painted) -TL Lascannon, Lascannons- Left lascannon is missing 
Predator (Painted) - Tl Lascannon, Lascannons- Left Lascannon is missing 


Orks
Codex

Tyranids
Codex


Offer for one or Multiple stuff from this list, No stupid offers 
Will do a Army-For-Army deal 
Although i wouldn't mind trading outside the UK, I wont pay shipping, I would prefer to stay UK based to keep costing down. 
PM me If interested


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Hi I'm interested in the thunder wolf cavalry, Logan, ulrik, thunder wolf lord, 2 land speeders and your grey knights. Here is a link to what I have for eldar: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=112648


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here are the pictures sorry about the quality

First picture are of 20 Dire Avengers and the second one is 6 more Dire avengers with an autarch


----------



## adamslassor (Jul 8, 2012)

Update - Items Traded, Items Added. Still loads left


----------



## adamslassor (Jul 8, 2012)

Update - Loads left for trade and sale


----------

